# NO OVERTIME



## Sickdog (Nov 18, 2021)

anybody elses DC not scheduling overtime? We haven't been scheduled any in over a month now it seems.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm not schedule OT next week.  But that's because my OT day would have been on Thanksgiving.  They've been pushing and making sure everything gets pulled so we don't get behind. We even had the leads pulling carton air so we don't get behind because of all the callouts they are expecting next week.


----------



## dcworker (Nov 18, 2021)

My DC still on overtime there 25 other DC in this area.


----------



## Luck (Nov 18, 2021)

My DC is calling mandatory for every department except OB (and maybe packing?) And are mostly approving all voluntary.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 18, 2021)

Packing flex down and the rest of the building is preapproved.


----------



## Oops (Nov 18, 2021)

Warehouse is on mandatory (has been almost all year), packers leave early every day, outbound is voluntary, not sure on inbound.


----------



## brizzality (Nov 22, 2021)

Warehousing on mandatory, weekend drops have been ridiculously low and still bringing new hires


----------



## BoxedIn (Nov 22, 2021)

We are NWAing carton air only TMs but still hiring more every week. Only had voluntary OT approved for some night shift days this week.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 22, 2021)

No warehouse mandatory because drops have been lower and 90% of Inbound stuff is going flow.   FOR NOW.  Next week.... probably back to same OT grind.


----------



## Luck (Dec 2, 2021)

We just had a regular shifts no voluntary approved weekly call. 
God fucking damm corporate for overhiring like this. 
I want my OT dammit!


----------



## brizzality (Dec 3, 2021)

We are flexing at start up and the pick is done halfway through the shift.  We are way over staffed. we had 11 people do full pallet. Stupid


----------



## RWTM (Dec 18, 2021)

Trained on everything besides a cherry picker, reach truck, Clamp, and a chariot. Used to always get approved for OT but now I never do. Used to never even sign up for voluntary but would just show up and have only have been sent home twice. Second time being recently. (Only live a few mins away haha) How come if your department doesn’t need you then you can’t be flexed out to a different department? I get no OT anymore when I have worked so much OT in the past…. Usually stop accumulating vacation by November lol


----------

